# Computer Stores/Tech Support



## JuliaR (May 23, 2013)

Looking to find the equivalent of Best Buy and Geek Squad in Russia, if there is such a thing. I found M.video, but thought there might be other options... Any info is greatly appreciated. Thanks so much!!


----------

